# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.06.04 is out!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.06.04 is out!*  Happy Halloween! Our team wishes you happy and safe unlocking  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Android ADB Tab:*  1. Smart-Clip2 root solution:   ♦ Support for Huawei smartphones *Y530, G6, G630, G615* 
with the *new Huawei protection*
♦ More Android versions are now supported for Root procedure
♦ More models added to “Autodetect” function. Post successful feedbacks on rooting in الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ♦ Revoke root privileges: after rooting and unlocking with Sigma, perform Unroot operation and your phone would be 
“crystal clear”, without any signs of previous alternation   2. The following MTK-based models have been added to the list of supported:  *♦ Azumi KL50* (MT65XX) *♦ Blu Dash D142K* (MT6571) *♦ Cellon C3668* (MT6573)  3. Fixed some minor issues reported by our users 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

